
How is Google meet so fast? - rookie101
I&#x27;ve been having internet problems the whole day, where loading simple webpages takes a long time occasionally resulting in timouts.<p>However, I&#x27;ve had a call and it barely mattered. The call was ok, and I could hear everything clearly. I tested my internet speeds during the call and I got 47kbps.<p>I think this might be due to UDP or TCP but does this only explain this start contrast?
======
rodiger
"While Chromebox for meetings will operate with bandwidth speeds as low as 300
kbps, video and audio quality might be poor." (1)

This is directly from Google, so it's likely your internet speed test is
incorrect. If I had to guess, it's a DNS issue but could be anything.

1\.
[https://support.google.com/meethardware/answer/4541234?hl=en](https://support.google.com/meethardware/answer/4541234?hl=en)

